# new here with a question



## bunnyhillpro (Feb 8, 2010)

First off, no e-bay. if your going to buy used make sure you can check it out first. Second off, I am 5'11" and 140(super skinny) and i ride a 148 stepchild jibstick. Depending on what type of riding you do, this could be a good choice. If you are anywhere above beginner at rails and such this board is great. Also, much of the Rome line-up is great for the park. Look for boards with reverse camber or "rockers". These are what you are going to ride for the park. If you are more 1/2 and 1/2, (park and all mountain) you may want to look at Burton boards which are really good at everything. Right now is the optimal time to buy because all the shops are trying to clear out last years gear. Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah id pass on the eBay deals. I personally prefer Never Summer, Evo or Revolver are great boards, but there going to cost a lot more then that setup. Are you a beginner or ya pretty much know what your doing out there?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

that ebay link is a product sale from wired sports. id be confident that the products are new. or you could go directly to wiredsports.com. they should be able to hook you up. i know they have a few boards on clearance in your size range.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

JerseyTA said:


> Yeah id pass on the eBay deals. I personally prefer Never Summer, Evo or Revolver are great boards, but there going to cost a lot more then that setup. Are you a beginner or ya pretty much know what your doing out there?


i kinda know what im doing but ive only gone 3 times. i bought this board 2 days ago



Sierra Crew - Snowboards Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com


----------

